# Looking after a child with autism, can anyone help.



## stardust599

Hi guys

I hope no-one minds me posting in here!

A friend of mine looks after an autistic young girl (she's 11). We went a big walk today and I enjoyed helping out and seeing this little girl's face light up at everything - my dog, my LO, the water at the park, the seesaw. I also saw the other side of it where my friend had to deal with a full on tantrum in the middle of the park and manhandle (sorry I really couldn't think of a better word) an 11 year old into her wheelchair. I saw the attitude of other people and I really wanted to make a difference.

Anyway, I came home and was having a peek on Facebook and came across someone on a group site asking if anyone was interested in looking after her autistic son.

I think it could be a big challenge but I think I could love it and maybe be the right person for this little boy?

I don't know what age this little boy is and how severe his autism is but I wanted to know what people thought of this when I already have a baby to look after, would it be too much? Would it not be fair on Macy or the little boy?

I don't know anything about special needs children either but if I was to offer to help I'd get some books, do some reading and speak to other Mums first.

What do you think, can I do it? I have a lot of patience and understanding and I can be quite firm but fair too - my 4 year old nephew has some behavioral issues and I like to think of myself as quite good with him, although it's just simple things we can usually get through the toyshop without a major tantrum as long as I'm patient but firm with him. Usually with his Mum he'll throw a major tantrum and come out with a £50 toy lol.

What do you think? Would you like someone like me looking after your child - no experience but willing to put 100% into it?

Thanks for any opinions xx


----------



## MrsRabbit

I personally would be wary of watching a child with special needs as I have no education in the matter besides personal experience with my own kids. Legal issues etc. I don't know how it is here but some people can be very quick to call CPS or sue and I don't need the trouble. Now for a close friend I'd think about it.


----------



## kimberley3

**sorry about m spellings i struggle with them**

Hello, I work with adults with learning disabilities and alot of them have autism, it is a very mentally straining as well as phscially. It all depends on what level the child is at, as some children/adults who have autism like to be left on their own and have ver little interaction with other people, but then on the other hand they could be very demanding and not leave you alone which could be 24/7. Some will nto sleep and be up all night and some will over sleep but wake during unsocialable hours. It is a very rewarding job, ut very hard at the same time. Also the child may have no verbal skills or will struggle to communicate their needs which if are not understand ay lead to the child become very aggaited and then will show challenging behaviour. Alot of people who have autism may have ocd as well it usally comes hand in hand, also pica which is eating none eatable foods ie: like grass, stones, wood chalk. so it all depends on the level of the child autism and how much time ou have free. if you would liek any more inforation let me know and sorry if i have just gone on and on, hope it helps x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I wonder why the person asking for help is asking for random people and not ones with checks or qualifications etc? sorry, just seems odd or have I misunderstood x


----------



## kimberley3

I have qualifications :) its my job, i have nvq3 in care/adults with learning disability,my city and guilds,austim training,eplisley training, on the job training and peg feeding. I would'nt of given information if i didnt.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Nooo hun. I mean the advert about someone asking for help, not your reply chick hehe. Just I wouldnt let a random person let after my son, they would have to be qualified. I meant is the OP qualified. x


----------



## loopdido

Where was this 'advert' for care seen? Was the parent wanting just a break, like babysitting? It just seems strange, like said before - surely she would be wanting qualified or at least registered. Would she be paying you for the care, and would it be in your home or theirs?

I think you would need to look into it a bit more, make sure you do not need to be Ofsted registered etc, make sure he has no violent behavioural tendences, as you have your own lo to think of. Otherwise I think you may be able to help.


----------



## kimberley3

ahh i get you, i was confused who you meant at first :) and yeah this person who has done the advert i belive too that they need to have someone who is qualified. :) x


----------



## stardust599

Sorry I forgot about this.

I decided not to go ahead and sent another message saying I wasn't in a position to take on another job just now.

It was actually on Facebook on a local jobs group, the post said something along the lines of

"I am looking for someone fairly fit and strong to look after my autistic son, will pay good money, disclosure scotland check"

xx


----------

